# First Haunted Attraction



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am doing my first big attraction this year, and would like to know if any of you can point me in the right direction for liability insurance for my haunt?

I live in Canada, thank you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I might be wrong on this, but I am moving this to the spam folder. Most people can just use their home owners insurance for that, but not sure about Canada.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

DeathTouch,

I'm sorry if I put this in the wrong place. I don't know about the home insurance thing, but I'll check it out.

Why do you consider this spam?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This is definitely not spam, and poses a legitimate question about starting one's own haunt. Spam would include a link to a web site or mention a haunt by name, which this does neither of. Hence, I shall move it back.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Zombie-F

Thank you very much, I appreciate that.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a link on hauntworld I think that talks about haunt insurance...

www.hauntworld.com - look under home haunting 101


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry Dark Mind. I had a feeling this was spam or could lead up to. I was wrong. Sorry..


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

edwood saucer,

Thank you...I'll check that out.

DeathTouch,

No worries...all is well, I just need insurance.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Is this a spam thread or talk about insurance????? lol

What kind of haunt are we talking about here Dark Mind, and how large? In other words, are you charging entrance fees or asking for donations, is it at your home or off property?


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Vlad,

It is off property (not owned). It's approx 12,000 sqft, and I'm charging a fee, as well as collecting non perishable food for the food bank.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Have you yet contacted your own Car/House insurance compay yet Darkmind?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

what about the owners of the property as well, have you discussed with them their insurance? You may be able just to get them to up theirs and then you pay the difference..> they would have insurance on the property...

Also tell them all about the Ghost in you new building...


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Hellrazor,

It's a building that is now owned by the school board, but being taken over by the city. The city has asked me to have insurance for the event.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

heres the way i understand it if you own property your home owners will cover it example if somone falls and gets hurt etc.......on other property your gonna need insurance b/c its no longer for the public i thought you said it was a closed down school right?. Prolly has no tresspassing signs up im guessing? oh you said not owned if there is a owner they need insurance. If i understand this right call the city ask for the policy number call the insurance company and find out what exactly is covered.


----------



## Dark Mind (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, it's a closed down school, but there are no "no trespassing" signs.

What I meant by "not owned" was that I don't own the building. The school board owns it at this time, but the city is taking it very soon.

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

